# New key for Suntor 600S Motorhome door



## deelow (Jun 30, 2009)

*New Door Key for Suntor 600S Habitation door.*

Hi there
Can anyone point me in the right direction.

I have a Suntor 600S 2004 Motorhome and have broken my Habitation door key so have just one left. Eeeek. 

Have so far been unable to source replacement keys.
Can anyone suggest where to look please? 8O

Thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

deelow said:


> *New Door Key for Suntor 600S Habitation door.*
> 
> Hi there
> Can anyone point me in the right direction.
> ...


Hi and welcome to Motorhome Facts.

You haven't had a reply to this post so I have moved it and your more recent post to the dedicated Swift forum where I hope you'll have more success.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Each of the habitation door keys are coded to the matching barrel. If you call your dealer, they will be able to arrange a replacement.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Suntor key*

Hi deelow, the best action would be to contact your local dealer with your vehicle serial number and ask them to place an order for a new key. I believe we keep a record of the key number by vehicle but I am unable to access Swift files as we are on shutdown for the next two weeks. Your key may even have an identification number stamped just below the fob which will help the dealer.

Many Thanks
Mick


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Suntor Habitation Keys*

Our broke off in the lack last week. We managed to get the broken part out. We went to a a local cobblers/key cutter and he said we would have to order one from Swift. We went to the next one and he cut one for us. It's actually a key for the obsolete Yugo, but it works as well as the original.


----------

